# ISPConfig3 Update - Services rekonfiguriern



## wiseguy (19. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

nachdem ich den Replication faild Error nicht rausbekommen habe, hab ich kurzerhand neu installiert (da ich eigentlich genau das gleiche wieder mache wie beim letzten mal - ist ja mittlerweile routine drinn ;-) - müsste der Fehler eh wieder kommen, wenn er noch nicht behoben ist)

Ich hab also den zweiten Server im expert Mode installiert, ihn da zu dem ersten Server hinzu gefügt und bei der Abfrage der Konfiguration der Dienste überall mit y bestätigt.

Nun hab ich bei beiden Servern gleich im Anschluß einfach mal (auch wennssinnlos ist, weil ich ja grade die aktuelle Version vom SVN gezogen hatte) ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh ausgeführt.

Hier mal die Ausgabe (ausgeschnittenes PW, geänderter hostname) vom ersten server:

```
server1:~# ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh
svn: Destination directory exists; please remove the directory or use --force to overwrite
svn: 'trunk' already exists


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| |
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, |
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update

Operating System: Debian 4.0 or compatible

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.
MySQL root password []: ******

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]:

Configuring Jailkit
Configuring SASL
Configuring PAM
Configuring Courier
Configuring Spamassassin
Configuring Amavisd
Configuring Getmail
Configuring Pureftpd
Configuring MyDNS
Configuring Apache
Configuring Database
Configuring Firewall
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]:

Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]:

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Update finished.
```
und hier die Ausgabe vom zweiten Server:

```
server2:~# ispconfig_update_from_svn.sh
svn: Destination directory exists; please remove the directory or use --force to overwrite
svn: 'trunk' already exists


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 _____ ___________   _____              __ _
|_   _/  ___| ___ \ /  __ \            / _(_)
  | | \ `--.| |_/ / | /  \/ ___  _ __ | |_ _  __ _
  | |  `--. \  __/  | |    / _ \| '_ \|  _| |/ _` |
 _| |_/\__/ / |     | \__/\ (_) | | | | | | | (_| |
 \___/\____/\_|      \____/\___/|_| |_|_| |_|\__, |
                                              __/ |
                                             |___/
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


>> Update

Operating System: Debian 4.0 or compatible

This application will update ISPConfig 3 on your server.
MySQL root password []: ******

Reconfigure Services? (yes,no) [yes]:

Configuring Database
Configuring Firewall
Updating ISPConfig
ISPConfig Port [8080]:

Reconfigure Crontab? (yes,no) [yes]:

Updating Crontab
Restarting services ...
Update finished.
```
Jetzt die Frage: Wo sind die ganzen Dienste beim zweiten Server?

(Das update erfolgte übrigens direkt hintereinander; also erst Server1 und gleich im Anschluß Server2)


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2008)

Sind die Dienste denn alle bei den Server Einstellungen für den 2. Server aktiviert?


----------



## wiseguy (19. Dez. 2008)

Bei den Diensten hab ich nichts weiter geändert; demnach müssten alle installiert sein. Jetzt hab ich auch nachgeschaut: Ja, alle diese Dienste sollten eigentlich aktiv sein/sind sie auch.

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich gleichmal in *System* > *Edit Server* beide Server angeschaut: Da sind völlig falsche Werte bei den Domains eingetragen...
evtl. hat das was mit meinem Replication Faild Problem zu tun...


----------

